# Expert advice needed: jacket match for blue chinos



## dionattilio (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello fine brothers,

being a new adept and in need of some guidance I hoped that those more knowledgable would be able to help me on my quest: to find some appropriate jacket/s to match with the new navy blue chinos I have recently procured.

Any advice re: jacket matching to navy chinos?

btw, I currently have my hands on some BB vintage clark fit navy chinos and other than a slightly lower rise than I am accustomed I am extrremely happy with them and in dire need of a jacket to match.

Any advice would be sorely appreciated.

Thanks is advance.


----------



## dionattilio (Feb 24, 2009)

pics would be appreciated!


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

If you don't already have one, a gray herringbone tweed jacket would be a good place to start, and it will go with most of the other trousers you are likely to have, everything from nice gray flannels to khakis to jeans.


----------



## dionattilio (Feb 24, 2009)

Valkyrie said:


> If you don't already have one, a gray herringbone tweed jacket would be a good place to start, and it will go with most of the other trousers you are likely to have, everything from nice gray flannels to khakis to jeans.


I don't, and this is exactly the advice I am after! 3/2 Sack 43R gray herringbone anyone?

Living in the trad wasteland Australia, these things are not exactly easy to come by. The hunt begins!


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

You can also consider a khaki jacket. That should work fine with blue chinos.


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

Under similar circumstances I've worn a tan/khaki corduroy jacket.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a pretty versatile Brooks Brothers gray herringbone jacket I like paired with navy chinos. It's a linen summer jacket inst. of tweed.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I have the same pair of Clarks and wear them with anything in the tan > brown spectrum. There's been a bit of philosophy tossed around here in the past on the difficult nature of navy slacks, but I think it's only because we have tuned our wardrobes around the khaki pants that we have fewer options at the ready.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I typically go with something in either the gray or tan/lt. brn family when wearing navy trousers--either cotton or wool. That would include glen plaids, checks, houndstooth, etc. in addition to the aforementioned herringbone. Camel in cooler weather looks good with navy I think.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd like to revive this thread as I found a pair of navy chinos in the back of my closet yesterday. I don't recall when I bought them but I probably put them away because I couldn't figure out what to wear them with. I need a business casual look, I don't wear jackets to work so I need a shirt other than white that doesn't look like a uniform. I have burgundy penny loafers so I'm OK in the shoe department.

I know this is an age old problem but I can find another thread on the subject.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Navy chinos and dress pants remind me of walnut/chestnut colored shoes - love how they look on their own, but troublesome to combine with other articles of clothing, at least to my eye.

How about university stripe OCBDs in blue and burgundy? Other shirt patterns would work as well, especially in light blue, ecru, soft yellow, lavender, and pink. If you wear a white shirt, you can add a colorful sweater vest in light blue or burgundy to eliminate the "uniform look."

Hope that helped somewhat...


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Those are some good ideas. I think that maybe patterned shirts are the key here.

Keep 'em coming.



Tiger said:


> Navy chinos and dress pants remind me of walnut/chestnut colored shoes - love how they look on their own, but troublesome to combine with other articles of clothing, at least to my eye.
> 
> How about university stripe OCBDs in blue and burgundy? Other shirt patterns would work as well, especially in light blue, ecru, soft yellow, lavender, and pink. If you wear a white shirt, you can add a colorful sweater vest in light blue or burgundy to eliminate the "uniform look."
> 
> Hope that helped somewhat...


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

How about a madras jacket?
You could also wear a jacket with brown as its dominant color.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

How about a pincord or seersucker sport coat? The lighter cottons would work well together, without making the trousers seem to lightweight to go with a heavier herringbone tweed or camelhair sort of sport coat. Also, a nice khaki/tan cotton sport coat would be nice with navy pants.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

I wear navy chinos a lot during the summer because I find it a good balance to my light poplin, silk, and linen jackets. My favorite is probably a light green linen blend jacket. Spring is fun. Experiment a little. Good luck.


----------

